# leaf litter and moss



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

I was just wondering if you need moss under your leaf litter or if one or the other is ok? I currently have only leaf litter. What is the downside to straight coco fiber?
Thanks


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

One or the other is just fine. The downside to just coco fiber is that it sticks to the frogs and seems to irritate them. The upside to leaf litter besides being a divider between them and the substrate is that it gives them places to hide and also a good spot for microfauna (springtales), to reproduce without being hunted to death.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I personally prefer a little of both. Small patches of moss distributed randomly amongst the tank and some leaf just randomly thrown in the tank seem to give you a natural rain forest ground cover. 

After sometime the moss will make small colonies and begin to look more natural and the leaf litter will begin to decay and form a tight substrate binder on top of the coco fiber. 

Best of luck,


----------



## Kgbower (Jul 9, 2009)

I just have a bunch of mag leaves on the floor, there is also some java moss growing down the side of a piece of drift wood which will hopefully grow on to the substrate over time, if there are small spots of exposed coco is that ok? I assume it is since it would be really difficult to stop your frogs from coming into contact with the coco complety.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Post some pics of it


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

I know of a few hobbist that just don't like it at all, because of bad issues with frog going in contact with the coco fiber.

Clay balls with moss and leaf litter seems to be the safety way, so why keep using coco fiber, if it might be harmful for our frogs ??


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, I guess the plants grow better in it, because more nutrients are availlable.


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Peat moss Vs coco fiber ??

How about using more % of sand or clay to the mix ?? Any experience with this ??



> Well, I guess the plants grow better in it, because more nutrients are availlable.


Thats true Suzanne, i guess thats why a few just pot plant, easy maintenance.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

brian said:


> I know of a few hobbist that just don't like it at all, because of bad issues with frog going in contact with the coco fiber.
> 
> Clay balls with moss and leaf litter seems to be the safety way, so why keep using coco fiber, if it might be harmful for our frogs ??


I have used aquarium gravel with leaf litter or sphag directly on top many times. Plants seem to do good in it just like that. Wish I had some pictures but off hand I don't think I do. I have recently switched over to ABG mix and am very happy with it as far as not turning into a soggy mess and draining nicely.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

all of my tanks use pea gravel with a layer of sphagnum 1.5+ inches thick and then leaf litter on top. this allows the frogs to hide in the leaves and helps keep them off of the gravel which could get very cold, or shift (stranger things have happened) this method also seems to keep humidity very stable. 

make sure you sanitize both the leaves and moss.
i put them in the microwave (moist with some standing water) and let them go for 10-15 minutes on high.

james


----------

